

Spotify Code Quest - Joshim5
https://codequest.spotify.com/

======
bobx11
Do these things yield results for companies? I can't imagine good hackers are
going to waste hours hacking on something in a contest for a remote chance of
winning an alienware pc of an iPad when their skills are worth more than that
for a half day of effort... I would sooner do a consulting gig and buy the
gear than take part in a gimmick like that. Is there anyone here that takes
part in these contests?

~~~
anonymoushn
Hi, I do this stuff for fun. Sometimes people also give me money or prizes for
doing it, like Quixey. Thanks, Quixey!

I can't really speak as to whether or not holding programming contests is a
good way to do recruiting because I have never worked at a company that
recruited that way. I have to think that it is working for someone if many
companies are deciding to do it:

<http://www.facebook.com/hackercup>

<http://code.google.com/codejam/>

<http://www.quixeychallenge.com/>

[http://itasoftware.com/careers/work-at-ita/hiring-
puzzles.ht...](http://itasoftware.com/careers/work-at-ita/hiring-puzzles.html)

<http://www.interviewstreet.com/recruit/challenges/>

